# Ohio Brush creek



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

Haven't fished the Ohio River much but want to start (the good Lord willing) and seen a launch and camp area on Ohio Brush Creek on Rt.52 but was closed this time of year. Does anyone have information, would be helpful.
Thanks much
gary


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

What would you like to know exactly? I did some work along that stretch of Ohio Brush Creek. That ramp is about a half mile from the Ohio River and it is quite impounded. Very good ramp, however.


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks much


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what "quite impounded means" but there is a camp ground right at the mouth of the creek. They're probably closed for the season or something would be my guess. Heck wouldn't be surprised if the area they have there was recently underwater with the past floods we have. I think that campground opens up in April though.


----------



## garypen (Oct 9, 2007)

I do thank you for the information.
gary


----------

